# Which Navionics Card



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

That one will work to cover that area. It's not the best chart for your area but it is the best one that will run in your machine.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> That one will work to cover that area. It's not the best chart for your area but it is the best one that will run in your machine.


Perfect, thanks. For my info and future, what do you think is the best chart for the area and which machine does it work with?


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

Florida Marine Tracks is the top dog in my opinion (and many other peoples opinions as well)
Their chips run on Navico units - B&G, Simrad and Lowrance. 
Check out their website to see what theyre all about!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

There is also a NFL video but its a couple of years old and the current version has tons of additional details and hundreds of miles of tracks not shown on it and particularly from Steinhatchee to New Port Richie,


----------



## mandell1jz (Jun 2, 2011)

FlyrodC said:


> I have an Humminbird 997C SI with no card. Is the Navionics card linked below the best one for use in navigating the Gulf Coast? My area of fishing is Steinhatchee to Cape San Blas.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> https://www.thegpsstore.com/Navioni...MIorba7suw3AIVQbXACh02ggxNEAQYASABEgKiNPD_BwE


----------



## mandell1jz (Jun 2, 2011)

I just listed a cf/632+ for 70 bucks shipped its for central and southern Florida


----------

